# Dennis James Could Be a Top-6 Olympia Wild Card



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dennis James Could Be a Top-6 Olympia Wild Card by Joe Pietaro All of the names being spoken about as favorites to win or place high at the 2009 Mr. Olympia contest have made the rounds. No one is disputing that Dexter Jackson, Jay Cutler, Dennis Wolf, Phil Heath, Kai Greene and Victor Martinez will [...]

*Read More...*


----------

